# TC's Most Liked Composers - Round 6



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

ROUND 6

Sorry, the list hasn't been updated yet. I've had a busy week, but I still wanted to post Round 6 so that "the crowd" doesn't grow impatient. 

Round 1
Round 2
Round 3
Round 4
Round 5


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Has the number of voters remained roughly constant from round to round?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Done! Thanks for reminding me of some fine composers who had slipped under my radar recently - Chavez, Ponce, Gade, Bloch...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It's getting increasingly difficult but there were a few favorites amongst this group.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> Has the number of voters remained roughly constant from round to round?


Round 1 has had a significantly larger amount of voters than the rest, but 2-5 are rather consistent in their participation level.



Casebearer said:


> It's getting increasingly difficult but there were a few favorites amongst this group.


When it gets too difficult I will stop adding composers and push for more participation on all rounds. Believe me, it is getting harder to think of composers whom over 20% of TC would recognize as well.


----------

